# 10 perfect days :)



## rachelgreen71 (May 19, 2011)

We are on a 10 day Holiday flying into Sydney on Juve 8th from USA. We are interested in enjoying the sites in Sydney, then going north to warmer places. Thw Whisunday Islands look beautiful and kayaking around an island sounds fun. We also think we would like Port Douglas.Is Blue Dive a good dive operator? We want to dive and snorkel the GBR and maybe 4 wheel drive past Cooktown to Cape Tribulation. Sounds like alot for 10 days? Would you please give me advice on how to split my days? How can you get from Airlie Beach( Proserpine Airport) to Cairns airport? I can not find flights? Unfortunately we have to fly out of Sydney on June 18, so only 10 days in this beautiful huge country.....any sort of suggestion would be appreciated.....


----------

